# Advice needed - What mod to buy.



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

I'm 8 weeks into this whole vape thing, and I would say that I'm hooked. With the car no longer needing any more mods, and well into the build, i have some spare cash that needs spending. 

However, if you asked me what mod to buy for your car, I'm pretty sure I'd be able to help you out, but not this vape thing. I'm so lost.


I currently have a iStick Pico with a Melo3 Mini, but I want more... more flavour, more clouds.

The tank I have my eye on should be here in a couple of weeks, so I need a mod to match it up to. 

What should I be looking at? Suggestions, helpful advice, will all be appreciated ...


TIA


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> I'm 8 weeks into this whole vape thing, and I would say that I'm hooked. With the car no longer needing any more mods, and well into the build, i have some spare cash that needs spending.
> 
> However, if you asked me what mod to buy for your car, I'm pretty sure I'd be able to help you out, but not this vape thing. I'm so lost.
> 
> ...


Without knowing what tank is on the way, impossible to say what mod would be needed for it.
Its like asking me what cam you need without mentioning the engine and its state of tune.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

You see, i'm already learning. Waiting for a Merlin Mini to be delivered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> You see, i'm already learning. Waiting for a Merlin Mini to be delivered.


Correct me if Im wrong but it looks like a 24mm dia tank for MTL style vaping, comes with 2 different decks and airhole inserts?
That rules out the iStick Pico, only takes a 22mm tank.
You dont need to go OTT with 200w devices, 150w should suffice and that puts you in the range of the older Asmodus Minikin V1.5.
A lot of mods will have a slight overhang which is something you need to research, ie check out youtube for reviews etc.
Also consider the hand feel of the mod seeing as its something which is going to be inhand a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Something else to consider is that most mods dont include batteries and you usually need 2 for the higher powered devices.

An exception is the Hohm Slice 101W with included 26650 batt, it has all the bells and whistles regards functions.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/n...ition-mod-by-hohm-tech-includes-26650-battery

Its also advisable to get an external charger which adds on to the initial purchase too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

Sounds very complicated. Maybe should have just listened to @KieranD and taken what he put in front of me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> Sounds very complicated. Maybe should have just listened to @KieranD and taken what he put in front of me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier than working on an Essex V6, my finger nails still look clean. 
Curious what mod Kieran suggested?
They wont steer you wrong and its usually advisable to future proof to a degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Easier than working on an Essex V6, my finger nails still look clean.
> Curious what mod Kieran suggested?
> They wont steer you wrong and its usually advisable to future proof to a degree.





He suggested the Tarot Pro 160w Vaporesso ..

Would work with the tank and the VC guys would build the coils for me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> Sounds very complicated. Maybe should have just listened to @KieranD and taken what he put in front of me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To sum it up, in a way which is hopefully simple.

It is always best to charge your batteries in an external charger, *especially *if the mod requires 2 or more batteries.
Quite a few 2 battery or more mods do not even allow you to charge the batteries via the USB cable.

As for what mod to purchase, well, I say lets not limit it to what the requirements would be for that specific tank as you might find yourself wanting to get a different tank later on.
If you are happy with having a larger (2 battery) mod and want more wattage available, then this is what I would recommend:

Smok Alien (some have issues with the paint coming off very easily)
Asmodus Minikin V2 (touch screen I believe)
Pioneer4You IPV6x
Smok G-Priv (touch screen)

*If you are willing to wait a bit:*
Smok H-Priv Pro Kit
Pioneer4You IPV8


If you are happy with lower wattage then perhaps these:
Holm Slice (certainly up there)
Smok Osub Plus (built in battery, can be a pro but can be a con too as you cannot replace it easily)



If clouds and flavour combined is what you are wanting from the tank and the Merlin mini is a MTL tank, I feel as if you might be disappointed though. Generally MTL does not provide great clouds and it will be a very restrictive pull - so if you vape your Melo 3 mini tank with the airflow wide open and like it, once again I feel as if you will be disappointed or unsatisfied with the vape from the Merlin mini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> He suggested the Tarot Pro 160w Vaporesso ..
> 
> Would work with the tank and the VC guys would build the coils for me
> 
> ...


You would need to check how it handles a 24mm tank, it has front and side edge rounding and is probable meant for the Estoc tank which is 22mm dia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> To sum it up, in a way which is hopefully simple.
> 
> It is always best to charge your batteries in an external charger, *especially *if the mod requires 2 or more batteries.
> Quite a few 2 battery or more mods do not even allow you to charge the batteries via the USB cable.
> ...


Merlin Mini has 2 decks. Single coil with MTL restricter and dual coil for DTL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

If clouds and flavour combined is what you are wanting from the tank and the Merlin mini is a MTL tank, I feel as if you might be disappointed though. Generally MTL does not provide great clouds and it will be a very restrictive pull - so if you vape your Melo 3 mini tank with the airflow wide open and like it, once again I feel as if you will be disappointed or unsatisfied with the vape from the Merlin mini.


Hmmm. That's exactly how I like to vape. 

Wide open with deep MTL pulls. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> If clouds and flavour combined is what you are wanting from the tank and the Merlin mini is a MTL tank, I feel as if you might be disappointed though. Generally MTL does not provide great clouds and it will be a very restrictive pull - so if you vape your Melo 3 mini tank with the airflow wide open and like it, once again I feel as if you will be disappointed or unsatisfied with the vape from the Merlin mini.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. That's exactly how I like to vape.
> ...


Yeah, you would know best and thanks to Andre for clearing up that it has 2 decks with different airflow "styles".
So I am sure you will be satisfied with it with at least one of the decks.

Worst case you can always sell it and get a different tank  Infact that is part of the fun of vaping, trying out the new gear which gets released. haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ian_F (15/11/16)

Yup, the Merlin had the two options which I thought was quite cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

@blujeenz You have a Hohm slice ?


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> Yup, the Merlin had the two options which I thought was quite cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And 3 airflow settings. 2 screws of different sizes and remove the screw completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> @blujeenz You have a Hohm slice ?


Nope, the Alien and Athena eNVy22 in dialy use. (iPV6X broom cupboard)


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, the Alien and Athena eNVy22 in dialy use. (iPV6X broom cupboard)


I see you follow up with the P4Y mods. I still use my IPV5. I wanted to firmware update it, but they site scared me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (15/11/16)

@blujeenz by any chance do you have a TFV8 tank?


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Slick said:


> @blujeenz by any chance do you have a TFV8 tank?


 No bru, I MTL.
I once drove a '67 Pontiac GTO, about the closest I'll ever be to a V8 tank. 



daniel craig said:


> I see you follow up with the P4Y mods


Dunno what you're trying to communicate there, but I didnt get it. 
long short, dont like P4Y, felt cheated by their poor ipv6x and wont be getting another P4Y product again.
Fool me once, shame on me and you, wont get me again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slick (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> No bru, I MTL.
> I once drove a '67 Pontiac GTO, about the closest I'll ever be to a V8 tank.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think a tfv8 will sit flush on the alien without any overhang?


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Dunno what you're trying to communicate there, but I didnt get it.
> long short, dont like P4Y, felt cheated by their poor ipv6x and wont be getting another P4Y product again.
> Fool me once, shame on me and you, wont get me again.



Didn't you have the IPV5 also ? I thought you're fan of P4Y mods since you had the IPV5 and now the 6x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Didn't you have the IPV5 also ? I thought you're fan of P4Y mods since you had the IPV5 and now the 6x


Never had the 5, it was probably the last decent mod from P4Y though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Never had the 5, it was probably the last decent mod from P4Y though.


2 of mine has freezing problem. I can vape but cannot change wattage. This lasts about 3 minutes and sometimes longer. I wanted to update it but I didn't wanna take a chance, they site looks dodgy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Slick said:


> Do you think a tfv8 will sit flush on the alien without any overhang?


No, I dont think so because the Aro Supreme sat about 0.213mm over the front edge, like a bungee jumper about to..
The TFV8 is 24.5mm with a 25mm glass so I think it will look odd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> 2 of mine has freezing problem. I can vape but cannot change wattage. This lasts about 3 minutes and sometimes longer. I wanted to update it but I didn't wanna take a chance, they site looks dodgy


What do find dodgy?
Its a zip file that you can scan for virus if need be.




Its like looking under the bed, you wont know its empty unless you look. 

...just do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> What do find dodgy?
> Its a zip file that you can scan for virus if need be.
> 
> View attachment 75284
> ...


Looks like they updated the site. Last I checked it was when the IPV5 released. The site had a lot of spelling errors and the download was like ~60mb. I'll check out the site now and update mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> What do find dodgy?
> Its a zip file that you can scan for virus if need be.
> 
> View attachment 75284
> ...



See the file size and spelling. "upgrate"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> See the file size and spelling. "upgrate"


*deleted* its only funny for a little while. 

You know their english isnt the best, but its far better than my mandarin.
I DL'd the file and it scanned clean.
Its safe dude, they install drivers and executables to read the firmware hex file and write it to the device, hence the 52mb download.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> You know their english isnt the best, but its far better than my mandarin.


Very good point. My best Mandarin is FA Mandarin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yagya (15/11/16)

This looks like it worth waiting for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

No IPV for me ever again... IPV4 was crap and so was the IPV6... the paint peeled off it like a prize out of a Xmas Cracker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> I'm 8 weeks into this whole vape thing, and I would say that I'm hooked. With the car no longer needing any more mods, and well into the build, i have some spare cash that needs spending.
> 
> However, if you asked me what mod to buy for your car, I'm pretty sure I'd be able to help you out, but not this vape thing. I'm so lost.
> 
> ...


There are so many great mods out that I'll leave it to our forum members to sort you out,no worry there. I will suggest a multiple battery device (except for the Hohm Slice,great 26650 mod)though whatever you choose.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rudolph (16/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> I'm 8 weeks into this whole vape thing, and I would say that I'm hooked. With the car no longer needing any more mods, and well into the build, i have some spare cash that needs spending.
> 
> However, if you asked me what mod to buy for your car, I'm pretty sure I'd be able to help you out, but not this vape thing. I'm so lost.
> 
> ...



Look under the classifieds, I have just listed my Hohm slice as I have too many mods at the moment. It is a great device that is very easy to use. I believe the best will stay your DNA mods, they pack the most punch, but a lot more complicated if you do not yet know what your doing. I have a Pharaoh tank that I would also consider selling if the deal made sense. If your in JHB, your welcome to come have a look and try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/11/16)

Out of curiosity what wattage is ideal in the Merlin RTA ? this can help on which mod


----------



## daniel craig (16/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Out of curiosity what wattage is ideal in the Merlin RTA ? this can help on which mod


40-50 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (21/11/16)

Merlin Mini RTA paired to a VGOD mod courtesy of Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 2


----------

